# Motor Tax - Vehicle off road



## AK01 (8 Sep 2009)

Hi,

My vehicle was off the road for July & August - Road tax expired June 09 and it was out of action being repaired the end of June until yesterday.

The road tax is out and I want to be legally binding when I drive the vehicle today.

Do I have to pay road tax for July and August or can I start paying from September ?

I have had the form stamped by the Gardai - but I assume that this only for other liabilities ??

Advices please.

Thanks.

AK.


----------



## woodbine (8 Sep 2009)

just bring the garda-signed form with you to the tax office. Then tax it from September. The form is also used for paying arrears. 

For anyone who needs to get the form signed, it's ford RF111, download here: 

http://www.environ.ie/en/LocalGovernment/MotorTax/PublicationsDocuments/FileDownLoad,489,en.pdfhttp://www.environ.ie/en/LocalGovernment/MotorTax/PublicationsDocuments/FileDownLoad,495,en.pdf


----------



## AK01 (8 Sep 2009)

HI Woodbine,

Thanks for the quick reply.

Do I have to pay arrears ?

I'v been fully paying for the road-tax since I purchased it - its a 2001 vehicle.

It's insured and NCT - as it was off the road I didn't see the necessity to pay the tax until it was fixed - that said if it has to be paid - it must be.

Who decides whether it canbe taxed from September ?


----------



## woodbine (8 Sep 2009)

No you won't need to pay arrears because by signing the declaration of non use, you're saying that the car hasn't been used in public for the two months. You would only need to pay the arrears if the car had been used during that time.


----------



## AK01 (8 Sep 2009)

woodbine said:


> No you won't need to pay arrears because by signing the declaration of non use, you're saying that the car hasn't been used in public for the two months. You would only need to pay the arrears if the car had been used during that time.


 
Thank you very much Woodbine - I was not sure of the process.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Lorz (8 Sep 2009)

In fact, your local Garda station may even have the form in the station. A photocopy suffices.


----------



## missdot (9 Feb 2011)

regarding the non-use form can this be stamped at any stage? My car has been off road since January and i don't intend to drive it till the beginning of March. Can I go into the garda office at any stage over this month to stamp it or should i have gone into them at the beginning of January?


----------



## Time (9 Feb 2011)

You only get it stamped when you intend to tax it again.


----------



## missdot (9 Feb 2011)

cheers Time


----------



## kcb (13 Jan 2012)

I cannot find this form anymore... is it still available?


----------



## silvermints (13 Jan 2012)

kcb said:


> I cannot find this form anymore... is it still available?


 
Here you are https://www.motortax.ie/OMT/pdf/RF100A_en.pdf


----------

